# 会社で君たちが必要とする力は、...驚くような感動を与えたりできるかなのだ。



## Pavel Bond

Rather a complicated phrase, I hope, but I'm not quite sure, that I understood it right:
会社で君たちが必要とする力は、どれだけものを知っているかだけでなく、どのようにして問題を発現し、その発現から得た問題をどう解きほぐす手段を持ち、努力を重ねて新しいものを作ったり、驚くような感動を与えたりできるかなのだ。
The strength that you will need in companies,
is not only in knowing some things,
but also, if a problem occurs, 
to be able,
with the help of problem-solving methods,
multiplying efforts to create new things, 
to surprise others, isn't it?


----------



## frequency

Just imagine that your boss is explaining to you. He's listing four abilities the company needs:
どのようにして問題を発現し、
その発現から得た問題をどう解きほぐす手段を持ち、
努力を重ねて新しいものを作ったり、
驚くような感動を与えたり

できるかなのだ。

See these し、ち、り、り. By so doing, you know you can connect those items. I mean that they're not in the dictionary forms: 出現する・持つ・作る・与える.
Moreover, they are:
どのようにして問題を発現できるか、
その発現から得た問題をどう解きほぐす手段を持つことができるか、
努力を重ねて新しいものを作ることができるか、
驚くような感動を与えたりできるかなのだ。
What you're doing in the OP is (a + b + c + d) X =.


[どれだけものを知っているかだけでなく、]　This is somewhat additional (adverbial) info, so you can separate it or treat it later. 

Try this one,
会社で君たちが必要とする力は、
どのようにして問題を発現し、
その発現から得た問題をどう解きほぐす手段を持ち、
努力を重ねて新しいものを作ったり、
驚くような感動を与えたり
できるかなのだ。
And add [どれだけものを知っているかだけでなく、] later. 

This is just for better understanding, not being strict about the correctness of translation. [どのように] is the point, too.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you, now I seem to understand it better. I thing more correct version of translation would be:

The ability that you will need in the company,
is not only "do you know some certain things?",
(but) 
How to find problems?,
How to use methods for (executing) tasks, that appear because of these findings?
Can you, multiplying your efforts, creating new things, produce surprising impression?


----------



## frequency

か can make an interrogative: 日本人か？
But you can also make a non-interrogative sentence: 日本人かどうかわからない。You can do this way in Russian and English, too.
The OP is the latter one.
So you don't need the question marks.

_The ability that you will need in the company is,_
Like this way_not only how many things you know well,_ (Note that I'm not making an interrogative sentence.)

The ability that you will need in the company is, --- how you can find problems, to have a method to solve a problem that you've got from the finding, ...


----------



## Pavel Bond

Yes, thank you. Now I understand it.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

May the "発現(はつげん）" be a typo for "発見（はっけん）"?
The sentence is very difficult for me to understand reasonablly, no matter which it was.



Pavel Bond said:


> 会社で君たちが必要とする力は、どれだけものを知っているかだけでなく、どのようにして問題を発現（発見？発言？）し、その発現から得た問題をどう解きほぐす(かの？）手段を持ち、努力を重ねて新しいものを作ったり、驚くような感動を与えたりできる力なのだ。


The context is probably a spoken message to newly-hired employees from the employer.
The spoken sentences may have mis-spoken words or grammatical incorrectness.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

https://ttrw.com.cn/ttrw/assets/text/ntest/141/n2yuedu (8).pdf

会社で君たちが必要とする力は、どれだけものを知っているかだけでなく、どのようにして問題を発見し、その発見から得た課題をどう解きほぐす手段を持ち、努力を重ねて新しいものを作ったり、驚くような感動を与えたりできるかなのだ。


----------



## Pavel Bond

Oh, thank you, excuse me. I'm so trying not to make mistakes, don't understand how they creep into my sentences and hide from my control(. I'll continue to work on my attention and self-controlling ability).


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> できる*か*なのだ。


This か isn't particularly incorrect. This is used to avoid repeating 力. But in your example the repeating of 力 is okay as you want to remind a hearer of the word 力. You know [どれだけものを・・・・与えることができる] is too long, so you (speaker) want a hearer to remind what is demanded (=力).


----------



## Flaminius

No, *frequency*.  The _-ka_ concludes the indirect Wh-question started off with どのようにして問題を発見し.  I am not particularly fond of the overall construction of the sentence, which boils down to:
…力は[Wh どのようにして…できるか]だ。

Admittedly, 力 is often not just ability but the amount of an ability, so it’s not wrong to equate it with an indirect question that means how much one can do such and such things.  Still, the clause head is not “how much” but “by what means”.  Also, the clause is too long, jumbled with dependent clauses.  Perhaps the person who said or wrote it attempted a parallelism with どれだけものを知っているか, but it wasn’t too successful.


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> [Wh *どのようにして…できるか*]


Ah yes, then you mean the OP should be this way (the bold part).


----------



## Flaminius

I prefer どれだけ…できるか, in a close parallel with どれだけ知っているか.


----------



## frequency

Or I thought if it was できるかどうかなのだ. This wouldn't be impossible.


----------

